# Your opinion on wheel size



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I am guessing they would look stupid......really stupid..... but then again stupid is stupid does... ;-)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

20's are too much IMO. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree that 20s are too big, but I don't understand the obsession with large wheels. I almost didn't buy the LTZ simply because I think 18s are too large, but I wanted the other features, so now I'll have to spend the money on lower profile tires every time I need new ones.

Every time I see an LT or eco with 16s or 17s, I think they are proportioned more correctly than mine....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> I agree that 20s are too big, but I don't understand the obsession with large wheels. I almost didn't buy the LTZ simply because I think 18s are too large, but I wanted the other features, so now I'll have to spend the money on lower profile tires every time I need new ones.
> 
> Every time I see an LT or eco with 16s or 17s, I think they are proportioned more correctly than mine....


I see the opposite... LTZ wheels fill in the fenders more than our Eco and 2LT wheels. Until you tire shine the tires, the sidewalls on our 17's look massive. Now the 1LT 16's look like 14's with their even larger sidewall area. 

I'm not a fan of large wheels but 18's is as far as I would go depending on your road conditions and how aggressive they are at filling potholes.


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

try 19s i have them on my Cruze with 245/40x19 rides well and it looks good


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It depends on weather you want the wheels for performance or looks. Some road testers took a HSV GTS to a racetrack and could only match the lap times of a HSV R8 on 19inch wheels in spite of the GTS having a supercharged LSA engine. They took the 20inch wheels off the GTS and put the 19's off the R8 on and gained 3 seconds per lap as the handling was better and tyres had more grip with less skating. Think carefully about only considering looks only as there is an ideal wheel size for every car.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

19s for show, 18 max for performance. I saw a Cruze in person with 20" wheels and it just looked bad.


----------



## Mamely014 (Apr 4, 2014)

Cruze SRIV said:


> try 19s i have them on my Cruze with 245/40x19 rides well and it looks good


Yea but twenties would be cheaper than 19's I don't think I could afford those

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Low profile tires on large wheels have way more disadvantages than advantages. Low profiles decrease ride quality, tread life, and wheel protection while costing more. For what? slightly improved cornering ability in a non-performance car. The gassers are too slow and the diesels too heavy. The best Cruze wheel is the 17", 55 profile forged Eco model. In the past forged wheels were only standard on Porsches and Mercedes. I wish my CTD was equipped with those instead of the cheaper standard cast wheels. When I see that someone has paid up to replace new, high quality OEM wheels with aftermarket it screams "more money than taste".


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Mamely014 said:


> Yea but twenties would be cheaper than 19's I don't think I could afford those
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It really depends what you're looking for. Honestly Id do 19's and nothing else. Mine has 17's stock, but since the LTZ comes with 18's, an increase in size is necessary to me. Although 20's would be too big. That 1" honestly makes a difference between gangster-ish and sporty. I had 19's on my old Lincoln LS, and the size was perfect. Also shop around for 19" tires, they're not too brutal anymore as many factory vehicles come with 19" wheels these days.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Overspray said:


> It really depends what you're looking for. Honestly Id do 19's and nothing else. Mine has 17's stock, but since the LTZ comes with 18's, an increase in size is necessary to me. Although 20's would be too big. That 1" honestly makes a difference between gangster-ish and sporty. I had 19's on my old Lincoln LS, and the size was perfect. Also shop around for 19" tires, they're not too brutal anymore as many factory vehicles come with 19" wheels these days.


19's will still cost you $20 or more per tire than standard sizes. I had 19s on my Infiniti and they're not cheap! Stick with 17 or 18 inch rims. 20 require some modification to prevent rubbing but if you hit a pothole too hard you'll bend the **** out of the rim and/or crack it. Neither is recoverable with in legitiment safety standards. If you think it is then I have a set of 19" chrome rims/tires for you.


----------

